# Bundesnetzagentur eröffnet Verbraucherforum



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2013)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...130410_ForumTkVerbraucherschutz.html?nn=65116

Nein, nein, kein Internetforum 
Das ist eher so ein Treffen mit Schmapus und Häppchen und viel Selbstbeweihräucherung, das ich und Du qua Steuern finanzieren, wo wir aber nichts zu melden haben. Nichts, was wirklich bedeutsam wäre... First-Class-Plauderecke oder so halt 




> Der Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, Jochen Homann, hat heute in Berlin das gemeinsam mit dem Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Technologie (BMWi) ausgerichtete "Forum Verbraucherschutz Telekommunikation" eröffnet. Zu den Gästen zählen neben Vertretern von Verbraucherschutzverbänden auch zahlreiche Vertreter aus Politik, Wirtschaft und Wissenschaft. Ziel des Forums ist es, die verbraucherschutzrechtlichen Neuerungen im Telekommunikationsbereich zu erörtern.


Das neue TKG sei ja mal wieder richtig toll für die Verbraucher. So müssten Warteschleifen ab dem 1. Juni 2013 kostenlos sein.
Ein unfassbarer Erfolg für den Verbraucherschutz. Und es hat auch nur etwa ein Jahrzehnt gedauert - schon wird der Verbraucher geschützt. *Wattestäbchenarmee!*

Fragen wie "Schutz der Verbraucher vor app-zocke" spielen auf dem Forum natürlich keine Rolle, da man hier ja sicherlich noch einige Jahre warten möchte, bis man das Problem überhaupt einmal als existierend erkennt. Schließlich muss man innovativen Betrügern Unternehmen die Möglichkeit geben, frei von Regulationshindernissen Ideen zu entwickeln, wie man am besten in die Brieftasche der Kunden langt..

[ironie]
In so unziviliserten Ländern wie UK ist der Verbraucherschutz natürlich nicht so toll wie in Deutschland. Da gibt es auch kein "Forum Verbraucherschutz". Aber so ist das halt mit dem europaweiten Verbraucherschutz. Es kann ja nicht überall so super sein wie hierzulande...

Ach ja: kuckt mal
http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm201012/cmselect/cmsctech/1537/1537vw15.htm



> PhonepayPlus, the UK regulator of premium rate services (PRS), welcomes the opportunity to provide written evidence to the Science and Technology Select Committee for its inquiry into malware and cyber-crime.


 
(PhonepayPlus, die britische Regulierungsbehörde für Mehrwertdienste, begrüßt die Gelegenheit, dem "Science and Technology Select Committee" (~Ausschuss für Wissenschaft und Technik?) schriftliche Belege über seine Untersuchung zu Schadsoftware und CyberKriminalität vorzulegen)

In ihrer ketzerischen und realitätsfremden Erklärung spricht die britische Regulierungsbehörde von *großen Gefahren durch apps. *Diese komischen Briten behaupten, die Behörde habe durch *eigene proaktive Untersuchungen* solche Malware identifiziert. Da die Behörde aber keine ausreichenden Befugnisse habe, sei es dringend erforderlich, *dass Strafverfolgungsbehörden sich dem Problem annehmen. *Außerdem müssten Programme ausgebaut werden, bei denen *in Schulen auf die Gefahren von Mehrwertdienstfallen hingewiesen werde.*

Gut, dass es so etwas hierzulande nicht gibt. Wo kämen wir hin, wenn der Verbraucherschutz hierzulande anfangen würde, aktuelle Probleme zu thematisieren?
[/ironie]

Ich befürchte, wie mehrfach gesagt, dass die Bundesnetzagentur von solchen Themen noch nicht einmal Ahnung hat und dass auch die deutschen Politiker nicht darüber informiert sind, was da abgeht und was womöglich bald noch mehr abgeht. Das wird dann vielleicht auf dem Forum Verbraucherschutz 2023 diskutiert.


_Dieser Beitrag scheint Spuren von Ironie zu enthalten und es kann möglicherweise zu erheblichen Missverständnissen führen, wenn man nur darauf achtet, was tatsächlich in dem Beitrag steht._


edit: Interessant und teils passend
http://www.zdnet.de/88150718/cybers...rsitat-oxford-erhalt-regierungsunterstutzung/




> Die britische Regierung hat beschlossen, das neu gegründete Global Centre for Cyber Security Capacity Building der Universität Oxford mit 500.000 Pfund (585.000 Euro) jährlich zu unterstützen.
> (...)


----------



## Teleton (12 April 2013)

Zum Glück haben wir ja die Selbstregulierungskräfte des Marktes. Da haben sich die Netzbetreiber was Tolles ausgedacht um selbst mit eisernen Besen den Drittanbieterstall auszumisten:



> Die deutschen Mobilfunknetzbetreiber haben das Kompetenzzentrum Mehrwertdienste 2010 im Rahmen der Initiative „Clean Market“ ins Leben gerufen.


Auf der Seite Mehrwertdienstekompetenz.de unter Leistungen und Services erfährt man dann:


> Welcher Anbieter verbirgt sich hinter einer Kurzwahlnummer? Wo kann ich meine Mehrwert-Abos kündigen? Ab Mitte 2012 erfahren Sie es hier!


Folgt man dem Link:



> Voraussichtlich ab Mitte 2012 haben Sie auf dieser Seite die Möglichkeit, eine Prüfung von Kurzwahlrufnummern vorzunehmen und Informationen zu den Anbietern von mobilen Mehrwertlösungen zu erhalten.


 
Ansonsten begegnen einem die Mehrwertkompetenzler eher in den Textbausteinen der Netzbetreiber. Die weisen Kundenbeschwerden mit der Begründung zurück, der Drittanbieter halte sich an die Regeln von Mehrwertdienstekompetenz und damit sei der Vertrtagschluß bewiesen.

Wer erinnert sich noch an "rechtskonform.de"?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 April 2013)

Kleine Erinnerung für zu spät gekommene Mitleser(innen)
Wo steht der Preis für den Spaß?
(ich habe sogar noch Einwahlvideos der Dialer)

Das war damals alles kein Problem, selvbst mit Tunneleffekt gab's keinen Ärger...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/empfindliche-frage.7562/#post-95657

s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...-66387-Intexusdialer!&highlight=rechtskonform


----------



## BenTigger (14 August 2013)

Bezüglich Wattestäbchenarmee,

hab folgendes grade gefunden:



> Die Grünen-Politikerin Höhn forderte ein entschiedeneres Eingreifen der Netzagentur....
> ....Die Netzagentur habe «noch die Samthandschuhe an». Die Kunden müssten das ausbaden.



http://news.de.msn.com/panorama/beschwerden-über-telefonanbieter-bei-wechsel-häufen-sich


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2013)

Wahrscheinlich hat die gute Dame ein Manuskript von Renate Künast aus 2002 ausgegraben und Regulierungsbehörde durch Bundesnetzagentur ersetzt. Der Schritt von Wattestäbchen zu Samthandschuhen muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein. Gerade im Bereich Smartphoneabzocke sehe ich überhaupt keine Regulierung. Das ist anderswo anders, egal wohin man schaut...


----------

